# Any advice



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, right now I have a great, full plume, drake mallard sitting in my freezer. Im am looking into finding a good duck mounting kit for beginners. Any advice on which one could be the best. Right now I am looking at one from Jim Allred Taxidermy Supply. It looks pretty good besides it lack of instructions, but I guess that why we have public libraries, any good instruction books anyone knows of. Also looking for ideas on what good also be used for a base. Thanks for any help. BTW, not to come off like a jerk, but most will say have it professionally done, but I want to try this as a possible hobby and have been looking into lightly for a couple of years and have finally decided to give it a try. Thanks again


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

There are some great taxidermy forums out there. Have you checked any of them out yet? My buddy got into it a few years ago. He enjoyed it for the first two years and then he said it just got to be to much work. He's been debating trying a deer, but he said the ducks are just way to much work to do it as a hobby.

GL in your search tho!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm trying it out for a hobby too, I got some videos that seem to explain the whole thing pretty good, haven't tried it yet but sure will be cool to see how it turns out.


----------



## buddy M (Oct 28, 2009)

van ***** taxidermy supply has a decent kit inexpensive kit. I would recomend buying two things in addition. A reproduction head for about 7 dollars on there because they ask you to use the natural skull this adds quite a bit of work and can take away from the quality. the other is one of their brush on tans unless their duck kits come with a preservitive but i know their upland birds don't. Good luck!


----------



## buddy M (Oct 28, 2009)

van ***** taxidermy supply has a decent kit inexpensive kit. I would recomend buying two things in addition. A reproduction head for about 7 dollars on there because they ask you to use the natural skull this adds quite a bit of work and can take away from the quality. the other is one of their brush on tans unless their duck kits come with a preservitive but i know their upland birds don't. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Go for it...if you don't care about the duck turning out. Your first duck will most likely look like crap.

Go to some other forums and do some more research. The kits they sell are crap. A mallard is a tough first duck because they're thin skinned. The biggest thing about mounting that duck (for someone starting) is to degrease it. That means removing all the fat and washing it properly.

If you're going into it as a hobby be ready to fail on your first several birds. After you get a few under your belt things will improve. I think a lot of guys expect it to be easy. It's not.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Just found this thread and even though it's very old Matt's comments mandated a response.

Anyone who thinks dead ducks don't fly should have been in my parents' basement in the mid 70's when I was learning. I've personally witnessed several ducks of different species fly into their block wall!


----------

